# new track in bradley illinois



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

we are opening new track in bradley illinois.we have 1/24 , 1/32 and h.o. tracks grandstand and tri-oval can run either 1/24 or 1/32.1/24 drag track.h.o. bucktrack scorpion.we are hoping to be open by may.phone number is 815-933-RACE(7223) feel free to call for any info.here are some pics


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

What is the street address, is it on the "main drag"(Is it Broadway Street)?
I'll try to stop by when I am up there for the Hot Rod Power Tour in early June.

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

I'll be seeing you Sat. around noon. Looks good! Hoping we can bring the whole group.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*h.o.*

what types of magnet cars are you going to be running on the h.o. track ?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Nice tracks!


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

D.V.S. it's a Open House run what you have. If there are enough to run a Race we are more than welcome to, Right Chad? I will have S/S cars & P2E's.


----------



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

address is 231 east broadway st bradley il 60915.it is right off broadway in the industrial park.let me know which way you are coming from and i will get you here.or you can call me.i will get more detailed directions on here soon.i have gone on power tour three times what a great time.what type of car do you have?you should bring some more power tours with you.i could set up a special race for you guys.maybe a lunch stop for ya depending on what time you are coming through.regarding post about which cars we race.you can bring anything you want.no unlimited cars though.like blubyu said if enough show up we will have a race.hope to see ya here.you can come on saturday or sunday and run for free.we are trying to get people here to shake down tracks.should have some cars here for the bigger tracks for you to run.anytime after 10:00 a.m.


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Sounds good Chad.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Good morning Chad,
I have a 2002 Roush 360R (Mustang) built by Jack Roush. It's supercharged and has 400 horsepower. I don't know the driving route yet but I'll probably be staying in Peotone at my mom's place and in Deselm at my best friend Russ's place. Sunday the Tour goes from Madison, WI to Racine, WI. We'll probably head down to Peotone late Sunday. Monday we'll be joining up with the Tour again and heading over to South Bend. Maybe Friday evening would be better???
I don't think I'll be bringing any of my HO stuff with me, there is limited space in a Mustang for all the regular stuff my son and I will be needing. 

More to come...

Bob Weichbrodt
'Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

the city finally got back with us.looks like we will be open next week.so lets get ready to race.


----------



## chaparrAL (Oct 31, 2008)

Memories! Bradley was the site of a historic record setting raceway just a few blocks away Broadway speedway John Mullin lives in Bradley Too bad Bill Metros is not around.


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

What are we racing? HO or 1/24th? I will call you at the shop Sat.


----------



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

we will race everything if you want.lol:thumbsup:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

That first track is awesome. Good Luck! Wish I could go.


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Will try to get the group together for next weekend, so we can run some round robin racing.


----------



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

sounds good let me know


----------



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

the city is suppose to be there in the morning to go over everything and give us our permit.i will update tomorrow.


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Good news?


----------



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

***NOW OPEN***


come and check us out


we are planing on running super stock

i will post schedule when we have it

any suggestions when people want to run?


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

> any suggestions when people want to run?


Saturdays would be great.


----------



## speedbuggy (Nov 12, 2005)

i'l have to stop in saturday and check it out


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Saturday sounds good! What classes are everyone planning on running? T-jet, Super Stock, G-jet, Poly-Mod, Stock???


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

chad423 said:


> ***NOW OPEN***
> 
> 
> come and check us out
> ...


i suggest saturday nights along with racing SS and G-JETS ! :thumbsup:


----------



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

sounds good to me.who else wants to do some saturday night racing


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Round robin or heats? 2 or 3 minutes?


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

chad423 said:


> sounds good to me.who else wants to do some saturday night racing


*Saturday AFTERNOONS would be good for some us as AM is too early for old dudes and late evens aren't much better LOL . Hope you run tjets and perhaps AFX / Xtractions as we don't run Gjets or mag cars other than Lifelikes and a occasional Storm Willies.:wave:

Dennis *


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

T-jets & magna-tractions for sure! And I love those Nascar Lifelikes too!


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Chad423, how is it going on your parts supply for the HO cars? Tires & complete cars and also pickup shoes? Need tires.......


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

Friday nights would work better than Saturday nights for me. Saturdays during daytime hours, 0800 till around 1900 (7pm) would be best in my book. As for classes, G-Jets and SS. Run what you feel will work best for you. If folks can make it, they can. If not then they don't race. Haven't seen a post at POS yet!!!

What is the word on the drag racing? I'm in the process of building a couple of bracket cars.


----------



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

jeremy we do have some tires i will have to look what i have.we can run races when ever.let me know when exactly everybody wants to race so i can make a list.


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Will need some in the .440+ sizes.


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

How is the open house going? Storms about ready to hit us!!!!!!


----------



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

open house went good.raining here.going to do some drag racing and some oval racing tommorrow


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

What no T-JETS on the Scorpion? You know that's what was used at the Hopra Nat's this year!


----------



## speedbuggy (Nov 12, 2005)

i'l be there tomarrow hell i drive past the place every time i go to the hobby shop i never knowen it was there lol


----------



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

stop on by and check us out


----------



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

what classes do you want to run and what days?i am thinking super stock and g-jets.


----------



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

*nascar racing*

Every saturday
We are going to be running

4 1/2" nascar (score rules)

4" nascar (score rules)

4 1/2" FCR Hardbody Nascar (score rules except for motor deathstar only)

80 FT Tri-oval

you can go here for score rules http://www.ussca.us/

saturday racing starts at 7:00 P.M
doors open at 11:00 A.M.

C&R Raceway
231 E Broadway
Bradley IL 60915
(815)933-RACE(7223)

Call if you need help with directions


----------



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

come out and race on saturday and get ready for the score race on august 29


----------



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

we have interrest in bracket racing on friday night.racing starting at 8:00.

C&R Raceway
231 e broadway
Bradley IL 60915
815-933-(RACE)7223

Directions are on our new website check it out at crslotcars.com


----------



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

anybody coming for the score race this saturday?if you are looking for hotel motel 6 is giving us a discount to racers.Traveling on I-57: Exit at exit #315. Travel south on SR 50 for 1/4 mile. Turn right onto Armour Road and the Motel 6 is visible.there # is 815-933-2300.If you need any more info feel free to call us at 815-933-(RACE)7223


----------

